# They arrived.



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

Fedex dropped by today... :-d









Big box...

















CDs or DVDs with a NATO strap

















Ah, now I remembered, I ordered 2 !










Enough with the unboxing teasing...

Here they are....









With my Doxa that I'm wearing today.









Bathyscaphe 100, big and hefty, 22mm lugs, definitely putting on the omega mesh...









Vintage NOS, didn't expect it to be this size, slightly smaller than the 2nd generation Vostok Amphibian, same kind of pillow case.

Wrist shots








The Bathyscaphe 100 comes with a Isofrane rubber strap, the vanilla is driving me a little crazy thou.









The Vintage NOS diver comes with a Tropic rubber strap.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the watches and to me it looks like the NOS wears bigger than it's size.


----------



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Congrats on the watches and to me it looks like the NOS wears bigger than it's size.


Yup, size is definitely small as compared to the Bathyscaphe 100, by itself, it's definitely the right size for a vintage diver built back in 1962.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on both, they look great.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats, they look great. Looks like nice packaging too. You know,I passed on the NOS because of the size,but that looks really good on your wrist!


----------



## ffernand (Jul 28, 2010)

roo7,

Great! Lucky man....they both look awesome, enjoy wearing them
and thanks for the photos.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool stuff!
congrats!


----------



## Aquadive mod1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Enjoy them both and wear them in great health!!! The NOS Vintage defo wears nicely on the wrist. You forget its there in the heat and humidity.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Crap. That NOS one has my wallet itching. It looks to be the *perfect* size.

Must... 
o|o|o|
Resist....


----------



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

More photos for those on the fence.. 

*Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100*


















































*Vintage NOS Diver*


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks roo7.....great photos:-!

Man these Aquadive's have me really excited....love the case, dial, hands.....etc ...every thing.

BTW... your BS100 looks awesome on the mesh


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Aquadive mod1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos, and you have impeccable taste in dive watches!


----------



## CigarEnthusiast (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats. How are you enjoying them?


----------

